# شخصية اي  الرجال  هي من تبحث عنها المرأة ""



## kalimooo (10 مايو 2009)

شخصية اي  الرجال  هي من تبحث عنها المرأة ""


يبدو أن شخصية الرجل "خفيف الدم" هي من تبحث عنها المرأة، فبحسب دراسة قدمت في المؤتمر السنوي للجمعية النفسية البريطانية، فإن النساء يصنفن الرجال خفيفي الظل، على أنهم أكثر ذكاء من أولئك الذين لا يتمتعون بخفة الظل. وقال كريستوفر مكارتي، الباحث في جامعة "نورثامبريا" في نيوكاسل: "على مدار التاريخ، كانت المرأة تبحث عن صفات في الرجل تدل على ذكائه، وأعتقد أن القدرة على جعل المرأة تضحك تشكل نموذجاً للذكاء الفذ".

خفف دمك.. تحصل على إمرأة!

خفيفي الظل يمكنهم التخفيف من سوء
الأوضاع، وبالتالي تقليل الضغوط ..
والدراسة، التي نفذها مكارتي، استعرضت عينة من 45 امرأة تتراوح أعمارهن بين 18 و 30 عاماً، حيث عرضت عليهن شخصيات وهمية لعشرة رجال، ثم قرأن وصف كل منها، وصنفنها بحسب احتمالات الصداقة، واحتمالات العلاقة طويلة الأجل، والصدق والذكاء.      وقال مكارتي: "إذا كان الرجل مرحاً، فمن المرجح أن تكون العلاقات طويلة الأجل، وكذا الحال أيضاً بالنسبة لعلاقات الصداقة".

وكانت بحوث سابقة في "علم النفس التطوري"، قد أشارت إلى أنه في علاقات التزاوج على المدى الطويل، تفضل المرأة الرجل القادر على توفير حياة كريمة، مثل  الحصول على راتب جيد، لكن الباحثون يقولون إن تلك الفكرة لم تعد مناسبة الآن إذ أن المرأة لا تعتمد على الرجل في إعالتها.

ومضى مكارتي يقول: "هذه الدراسة، ورغم صغر حجم العينة، فإنها تبين أن الرجل الذكي نادراً ما يفشل في عمله، وتالياً هو أكثر قدرة على إعالة زوجته وأطفاله".

من جهتها، قالت هيلين فيشر أخصائية الانثروبولوجيا، إنه "بالنظر إلى أن الضحك يجعل الناس يشعرون على نحو أفضل، فمن المنطقي أن تفضل المرأة الرجل خفيف الظل، خاصة للمساعدة في مشاق رعاية وتربية الأطفال".

وأضافت أن "الرجال خفيفي الظل يمكنهم التخفيف من سوء الأوضاع، وبالتالي تقليل الضغوط في الحياة، والتصرف بشكل أفضل حال مرت العلاقة بين الزوجين بمرحلة حرجة".


----------



## العجايبي (10 مايو 2009)

*موضوع جميل جداا ياباشا
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## lovely dove (10 مايو 2009)

> أن "الرجال خفيفي الظل يمكنهم التخفيف من سوء الأوضاع، وبالتالي تقليل الضغوط في الحياة، والتصرف بشكل أفضل حال مرت العلاقة بين الزوجين بمرحلة حرجة".




مرسي ياكليمو علي الموضوع الجميل
ربنا يباركك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 مايو 2009)

*الرجل المرح خفيف الظل  يجعل حتي المواقف الصعبة افضل واسهل ولو هو زوج يجعل جو الاسرة جميل ويعطي للزوجة والاطفال الشعور بالامان والسلام 

موضوع لطيف 

مرسي كليمو​*


----------



## Rosetta (10 مايو 2009)

*اكييييييد لازم يكون الرجل مرح و مبتسم!!

مشكووووور يا كليمو موضوع راااااااائع 
خليك دايما مبتسم ​*


----------



## zezza (10 مايو 2009)

*حلو الموضوع كتيييير يا كليمو 
تسلم ايدك*


----------



## youhnna (10 مايو 2009)

طيب كليمو لو كان ياخويا خفيف الظل وخفيف الفلوس
هيبقى وضعه ايه
شكرااااااااااااا على الموضوع ربنا يباركك


----------



## white rose (10 مايو 2009)

اكيد مو قاعدة عامة

بس حلو لما الواحد يكون خفيف الدم

موضوع حلو يا كليمو


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 مايو 2009)

موضوع جميل يا كليمو
خفة الدم مطلوبه عشان يخفف الضغوط بالحياه​


----------



## happy angel (10 مايو 2009)




----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 مايو 2009)

*موضوع جميييييل يا كليمو
مرسيه ليك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## ponponayah (11 مايو 2009)




----------



## kalimooo (11 مايو 2009)

العجائبي

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## nonogirl89 (11 مايو 2009)

انا بيشدنى الراجل
اللى اقعد انوحله وابكيله ومايبقاش حاسس بملل
ولما  أعك الدنيا وماخدش بالى واعمل تصرف غلط من غير قصد يبقى متسامح
يعنى من الاخر كدة يحسسنى انه مزيج من الصديق والاب
وااااااااااااااااااااو
يبقى روعة​


----------



## وليم تل (11 مايو 2009)

حقا كليمو
اضحك تضحك لك الدنيا
وشكرا على الموضوع الرائع
ودمت بود​


----------



## kalimooo (12 مايو 2009)

pepo_meme

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (12 مايو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *الرجل المرح خفيف الظل  يجعل حتي المواقف الصعبة افضل واسهل ولو هو زوج يجعل جو الاسرة جميل ويعطي للزوجة والاطفال الشعور بالامان والسلام
> 
> موضوع لطيف
> 
> ...


----------



## المجدلية (12 مايو 2009)

جميل يا كليموووووووو............. سلام المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (12 مايو 2009)

red rose88
ههههههههههههههه

شكراااا لنصيحتك

ولمرورك الجميل

ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (12 مايو 2009)

zezza

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## Alexander.t (12 مايو 2009)

*ميرسى يا كليمو على الموضوع

ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## ماجى باسيلى (12 مايو 2009)

بجد موضوع جميل ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## just member (13 مايو 2009)

*شكرا كليمو على موضوعك الجميل*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## rana1981 (13 مايو 2009)

شكرا كليمو على الموضوع المميز
سلام المسيح


----------



## monmooon (13 مايو 2009)

*موضوع جميل ربنا يجعلنا كلنا دائماً مبتسمين 
مرسي علي الموضوع الجميل ​*


----------



## kalimooo (13 مايو 2009)

youhnna

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (13 مايو 2009)

white rose

شكرااا جزيلا لردك الجميل

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (13 مايو 2009)

كوكى

اشكرك اختي لمرورك الكريم

الرب يسوع يباركك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 مايو 2009)

*موضوع راااائع كليمو
مرسيه ليك​*


----------



## twety (13 مايو 2009)

*هو فعلا الراجل خفيف الدم
بيسهل الحياه والامور بتمشى بسهوله معاه

عكس اى نوع تانى

يارب يكتر من امثاله
ههههههههه

شكرا كليمو 
*


----------



## لي شربل (13 مايو 2009)

*كليموووووو 
حلو هيدا الموضوع 
لكن شو ها التناسخ الفكري يا اللي بيني وبين البروفيسور كريستوفر هيدا 
ويا الله ع الدراسة الواقعية صح ملايين المرات 
حدا يقول ليش يا لي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
قول أنا 
الزوج المعجزة يا اللي عندو قدرة انو يضل ع روح دعابته هو مو ذكي فقط لا هادا عبقري 
يا صبايا ويا شباب 
بيكفي انو يقدر يقعد امام نشرات التي في ويلون لون المأساة بدعابة فشر البلية قد يضحك
بيكفي انو الزوجة راح تشتري يا اللي تحبو كلو وراح يسمع البرايس تبع الشوبنج ويضل مبتسم ع حالو

إيه صدقت الدراسة الرجل خفيف الضل يهون من مصاعب الحياة كتيييييييير 
مشان هيك 
بدنا مدراس وجامعات لاعداد اجيال من المبتسمين 
للكوارث الكونية الهاله .
ههههههههههه .
موضوع متميز من موضوعاتك كليموووو .
*​


----------



## kalimooo (15 مايو 2009)

happy angel


شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (15 مايو 2009)

Roka_Jesus+

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (15 مايو 2009)

ponponayah

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## zama (15 مايو 2009)

شكراً على الموضوع 
لكن مش بس "المرح" اللى بيعجب المرأة ممكن حاجات تانية كتير زى "التفوق" فى أى مجال و"الثقافة" وغيرها
ولكن موضوع حلو أوى


----------



## kalimooo (15 مايو 2009)

nonogirl89 قال:


> انا بيشدنى الراجل
> اللى اقعد انوحله وابكيله ومايبقاش حاسس بملل
> ولما  أعك الدنيا وماخدش بالى واعمل تصرف غلط من غير قصد يبقى متسامح
> يعنى من الاخر كدة يحسسنى انه مزيج من الصديق والاب
> ...






جميل خلاص نوصيلك على واحد

صنع  في لبنان عندنا هنا كتير منهم

هههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرااااا نونو لمرورك

الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (15 مايو 2009)

Naglaa_y


شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (15 مايو 2009)

وليم تل

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (16 مايو 2009)

Naglaa_y

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (16 مايو 2009)

elbatal 2010

اشكرك اخي لمرورك الكريم

الرب يسوع يباركك


----------



## + بريسكلا + (16 مايو 2009)

*ميرسى يا كليمووووووو
تسلم ايدك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (18 مايو 2009)

ماجى باسيلى

شكراااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (18 مايو 2009)

come with me


شكراااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك

سلام المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (18 مايو 2009)

rana1981

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

سلام المسيح


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 مايو 2009)

*هو صحيح جميل انه يكون الرجل خفيف الظل بس مش مع كل النساء يا كليمووو مع مراته بس هههههههه
ميرسى على موضوعك الجميل
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## K A T Y (19 مايو 2009)

*موضوع جميل قوي يا كليمو

طبعا انا الرجل يكون دمه خفيف مطلوبة كتير بس اهم حاجة ميخففش دمه قوي في المواقف الصعبة لانه ممكن يشوف نتائج عكسية
*​


----------



## magood012 (19 مايو 2009)

موضوع جميل يا كليمو 

ماهو لازم المرأه تحب الراجل المرح امال هي هتضحك علي مين


----------



## kalimooo (19 مايو 2009)

monmooon

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (19 مايو 2009)

روكا

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (19 مايو 2009)

تويتي

شكرااا جزيلا لردك الجميل

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (20 مايو 2009)

جميل منك يا لي شربل

ردك قوي وجميل جداااااااااا

مشكورة 

الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (20 مايو 2009)

mena magdy said

اشكرك اخي لمرورك الكريم

الرب يسوع يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (21 مايو 2009)

+ بريسكلا +

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (22 مايو 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *هو صحيح جميل انه يكون الرجل خفيف الظل بس مش مع كل النساء يا كليمووو مع مراته بس هههههههه
> ميرسى على موضوعك الجميل
> ربنا يباركك*




رد جميل ومهضوم كتير يا دونا

هههههههههههههههههههههه

بصراحة قعدن اضحك لوحدة مدة  على الرد الحلو

مشكزرة لمروك الكريم


----------



## kalimooo (22 مايو 2009)

k a t y قال:


> *موضوع جميل قوي يا كليمو
> 
> طبعا انا الرجل يكون دمه خفيف مطلوبة كتير بس اهم حاجة ميخففش دمه قوي في المواقف الصعبة لانه ممكن يشوف نتائج عكسية
> *​



مشكورة على المرور الجميل

*الرب يباركك*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 مايو 2009)

*موضوع جميل
ميرسى ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## جيلان (23 مايو 2009)

*طبعا دى اهم حاجة
انا بكره الكأبة اصلا مع انى بيجى عليا ايام ببقى مش طايقة نفسى بس ده لوحدى بس اول ما بتكلم مع حد بهزر حتى لو زعلانة الهزار بيطلع لوحده
ميرسى يا كليمو*


----------



## kalimooo (25 مايو 2009)

magood012 قال:


> موضوع جميل يا كليمو
> 
> ماهو لازم المرأه تحب الراجل المرح امال هي هتضحك علي مين








شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح


----------

